# Newbie already on stimulation phase of IVF



## Babymiracle (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey girlies,

First time on FF so a big hello to you all!  Story so far........I'll make it brief..........3.5 years ttc during that time, 2 laparoscopies - 1 diagnosed severe endo, 1 to remove it, ectopic pregnancy in May 08 and we're now embarking on our first and hopefully the last attempt at IVF.  Currently on stimulating phase...........!  Can anyone suggest a board I can gatecrash to speak to people in the same situation? 

Nx


----------



## emma p (Jul 25, 2008)

Babymiracle

Welcome to FF, you'll find lots of help, advice and support here.  Sorry to hear about the rough time you've had  .  Found myself in very similar situation and hope to start  1st IVF tx before end of year  .

Sending you lots of    

A mod will be along soon to point you in a few directions.

Just wanted to say hello and welcome

Emma


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Babymiracle! 

Wishing you a warm welcome to FF! You've come to a great place for mutual advice, support, laughter and friendship. It gets addictive very quickly, so be warned .

Best of luck with this current cycle, sending you lots of  and 
, really hope to read a positive update from you soon .

I'm going to provide you with some links that will put you in touch with other ladies who are at a similar stage of treatment and also some helpful hints on navigating around the board .

What Every New Member Needs to Know ~
CLICK HERE

A rough guide to IVF
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/

IVF General CLICK HERE

For Cycle buddies -CLICK HERE

2WW, Ladies in Waiting -
CLICK HERE

Great newbie chat night every Wednesday at 8pm
CLICK HERE

Endo ~ CLICK HERE

Locations
CLICK HERE

Happy gatecrashing!

That should keep your busy for a while, however don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area

G&B - Community Fun board
[url=http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0]CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!

Take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Hope you find these links useful, if there is anything else I can help you with please just ask.

Louj


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Babymiracle!

Welcome to FF, you will soon find that this is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment!  As Lou said, it does get addictive!!!  

Sending you lots of good luck for your treatment, I hope the pee stick gives you some wonderful news soon!

Sue


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *babymiracle* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

Sorry to read of what you have been through to try for a baby but i wanted to wish you loads of luck with the IVF and that it brings a positive result.

Kate xx​


----------

